# Amazon Prime



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

I just tried to cancel my subscription for Prime before the free trial ends, as I don't think it is worth it to me, and it gave me the option to extend the free trial for another 30 days. I'm really looking forward to what they offer when I cancel that one at the end of November. It seems a bit desperate to me.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hope it's okay to jump on your thread rather than start a new one re Prime. I just ordered some stuff and evidently managed to invoke the free Prime trial without meaning to. I see no way to cancel it now. Will canceling it at the end of the 30 days be a pain?

I had Prime for a year a while back and decided it wasn't worth it after several orders that were supposedly Prime items didn't arrive any sooner than plain free standard shipping. I have no use for anything except shipping that comes with a Prime membership and am surprised they even offer the free 30-day thing to someone like me who had a membership and canceled.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Hope it's okay to jump on your thread rather than start a new one re Prime. I just ordered some stuff and evidently managed to invoke the free Prime trial without meaning to. I see no way to cancel it now. Will canceling it at the end of the 30 days be a pain?
> 
> I had Prime for a year a while back and decided it wasn't worth it after several orders that were supposedly Prime items didn't arrive any sooner than plain free standard shipping. I have no use for anything except shipping that comes with a Prime membership and am surprised they even offer the free 30-day thing to someone like me who had a membership and canceled.


Poke around in 'your account'. There should be a way to turn off the 'auto renew' which will let it expire at the end of 30 days.

As to getting a second free trial, it might simply be that it's long enough since the first one that they figured to give you another shot at it.

I'm surprised that you found the shipping was no better . . . for me the free 2 day always comes faster than the standard. Sometimes I even have the option to get it in one day free. I can even can get some things same day if I order early enough and pay extra. For me it is probably mostly convenience, but there are perks for kindle books, music and videos now as well.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm surprised that you found the shipping was no better . . . for me the free 2 day always comes faster than the standard. Sometimes I even have the option to get it in one day free. I can even can get some things same day if I order early enough and pay extra. For me it is probably mostly convenience, but there are perks for kindle books, music and videos now as well.


I won't say nothing ever arrived in 2 days, but at a guess it only happened something like 75-80% of the time, and the one that really finished it for me was something I did need that took 10 days. That cured me of believing in Prime or ordering things I needed right away online. There probably is a big difference in time now because I've noticed with the free standard shipping what they're doing is not sending it out for a week or so to make sure you don't receive it for a good while. It used to be things I ordered that way would come in 5 days, sometimes less, and not often more than 7. Two weeks is no longer rare, but as I said, I don't order things I need quickly. After all I could run to Best Buy for a new Oasis instead of waiting for Amazon to deliver one on the 17th. 

Until recently I didn't have any internet but dial up so videos and music weren't anything I considered. Amazon's ideas of good books for customers rarely match with mine, so that's not much of a consideration either.

P.S. What I canceled wasn't a free trial. It was a year-long paid subscription. I suppose it should be described as a non-renewal.


----------



## Doglover (Sep 19, 2013)

ellenoc said:


> Hope it's okay to jump on your thread rather than start a new one re Prime. I just ordered some stuff and evidently managed to invoke the free Prime trial without meaning to. I see no way to cancel it now. Will canceling it at the end of the 30 days be a pain?
> 
> I had Prime for a year a while back and decided it wasn't worth it after several orders that were supposedly Prime items didn't arrive any sooner than plain free standard shipping. I have no use for anything except shipping that comes with a Prime membership and am surprised they even offer the free 30-day thing to someone like me who had a membership and canceled.


Yes, it is rather in your face when you order anything isn't it? I only signed up because of that when the postage was going to be twice the cost of the item I bought!

Go into your account and scroll through and you will find prime membership on the list. I think, though not sure, if you cancel it before the end of the 30 days it will actually stay put until then. As I said, not sure, but either way that's the way to do it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered three items on Saturday.  Each web page said -- Order now, will be delivered Monday.  Order confirmation said will be delivered Monday.  Shipping confirmations -- Will be delivered Tuesday.    I am anxious for couple of the items.  I called Amazon this morning.  Of course, no good reason for late delivery.  My Prime being extended for a month.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered three items on Saturday. Each web page said -- Order now, will be delivered Monday. Order confirmation said will be delivered Monday. Shipping confirmations -- Will be delivered Tuesday.  I am anxious for couple of the items. I called Amazon this morning. Of course, no good reason for late delivery. My Prime being extended for a month.


I find this happens a lot with items shipped via USPS instead of UPS. They get it to the correct post office in two days, but then the hold up is with the USPS then putting it in the next day's mail. (at least, that's been my experience) When it was UPS, it always came in two days but that seems to be a rarity now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I find this happens a lot with items shipped via USPS instead of UPS. They get it to the correct post office in two days, but then the hold up is with the USPS then putting it in the next day's mail. (at least, that's been my experience) When it was UPS, it always came in two days but that seems to be a rarity now.


My three items are being delivered by Amazon service.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

recently I've had packages come early & late with both usps & amazon delivery. UPS always deliveries on the set day, even if the package arrives at my local ups office early they won't delivery it early.

When things are late I always call in, especially with the amazon delivery service. They are always getting lost in my area, it happened so many times of the summer a rep at Amazon filled out an exception form so they only use amazon delivery service if I order 1 day or same day delivery. Normal 2 day deliveries are delivered by USPS, UPS, Fedex etc....


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Is Amazon delivery service when they have people use their own cars? I don't think that is offered around me--and maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

yes that's the one


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered three items on Saturday. Each web page said -- Order now, will be delivered Monday. Order confirmation said will be delivered Monday. Shipping confirmations -- Will be delivered Tuesday.  I am anxious for couple of the items. I called Amazon this morning. Of course, no good reason for late delivery. My Prime being extended for a month.


I've been hit by that several times (I forget if it was Amazon or not), and that's when I found out that Fedex Home delivery does not deliver packages on Mondays. Fedex Ground does. I don't know if Amazon uses Home or Ground or a mixture.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> I've been hit by that several times (I forget if it was Amazon or not), and that's when I found out that Fedex Home delivery does not deliver packages on Mondays. Fedex Ground does. I don't know if Amazon uses Home or Ground or a mixture.


FedEx is rarely involved in Amazon deliveries here. I am aware of no Monday deliveries by FedEx Home because Chewy.com always delivers via that service.


----------

